

Craiglist's amazing per-employee revenue figures - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-annual-revenue-generated-per-employee-2010-4

======
rlpb
Why not link directly to the source?
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2283-ranking-tech-
companies-b...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2283-ranking-tech-companies-by-
revenue-per-employee)

